# Are the KotS maps available anywhere online?



## Propagandroid (May 26, 2008)

I pre-ordered the adventure with the core books, so I won't be getting it for another 2-3 weeks, and I won't be running it until sometime in July.

However, I'd like to build 3-D terrain for all the encounters in the module before I start to run it, and I'd like to get started ASAP!

So, if the maps are online anywhere, I'd appreciate a link.

Thanks!


----------



## Valerion Steele (May 26, 2008)

not that i would know


----------



## Piratecat (May 26, 2008)

Guys, this is NOT the place to distribute copyrighted files.


----------



## Propagandroid (May 26, 2008)

I'm not asking for pirated copies, I was hoping WotC had made a Map Archive or showed them in a preview somewhere.


----------



## Graf (May 26, 2008)

you might want to start with kings road. It's out already and the first two encounters  happen on it.


----------



## Propagandroid (May 26, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> you might want to start with kings road. It's out already and the first two encounters  happen on it.




Thank you, Graf. In which product can I find that map?


----------



## Mort_Q (May 26, 2008)

Propagandroid said:
			
		

> In which product can I find that map?




You'd think knowing the name of the map would make it easier to find?

It's a D&D Minis map... lot's of the online articles refer to it... but I don't know / can't figure out what product it comes in.


----------



## Propagandroid (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't ask until I'd done a Google search, but info was not forthcoming.


----------



## Wisdom Penalty (May 26, 2008)

Go here:

http://www.vassalengine.org/communi...modules&task=display&module_id=202&page=Files

Download the DDM 1-14-4 mod.

Download the DDM 1-14-4-ext zip.

Change the .mod to .zip on the first one.

You can then open both files to see the images - of which all the D&D skirmish maps are included.  Fair resolution, but enough to game on.

Note that you don't need to download or install the vassal engine itself (unless you plan to use it to play online).

Wis


----------



## Propagandroid (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Wis!


----------



## Graf (May 26, 2008)

IIRC, Kings Road originally appeared in Fields of Ruin.


----------



## Wisdom Penalty (May 26, 2008)

Propagandroid said:
			
		

> Thanks Wis!




You're welcome, but I was wrong on the web site - it's vassalengine.org.

I updated the steps you need to take in my first post (please see above).

Thanks,
Wis


----------



## Propagandroid (May 26, 2008)

Wisdom Penalty said:
			
		

> You're welcome, but I was wrong on the web site - it's vassalengine.org.
> 
> I updated the steps you need to take in my first post (please see above).
> 
> ...




Got them, thanks! King's Road is in the extension.


----------



## doctorhook (May 26, 2008)

*Potential Spoilers!*

The maps in _Keep on the Shadowfell_ are:
- King's Road / Dungeon of Blood (Originally from _FL: Fields of Ruin_)
- Forest Cliff Lair / Dragondown Grotto (Originally from _FL: Dragondown Grotto_)
- Graveyard / Temple of Orcus (AFAIK, new for _KotS_.)​Note that the maps appearing in _KotS_ *are not identical* to the versions appearing in the _Fantastic Locations_ series. For starters, none of the maps bear any of the "start area/exit area/victory area" dotted lines present on the original, nor do any of the maps bear any text or titles. (With the exception of copyright notices, of course.) Specific differences beyond these are noted below.

- *King's Road*: No significant differences that I can see. Treed squares bear the small, white "tree" icon in each corner. Cliff squares are separated from the grid by a thick black line. _KotS_ version appears slightly lighter coloured. Opposite "Dungeon of Blood"; originally opposite  "Keep of Fallen Kings II [Non-Legal]".
- *Dungeon of Blood*: No significant differences that I can see. Opposite "King's Road"; originally opposite "Keep of Fallen Kings I".
- *Forest Cliff Lair*: Notably, the large area of blood rock present on the original is absent on the _KotS_ version. Treed squares bear the small, white "tree" icon in each corner. _KotS_ version appears slightly lighter coloured. Opposite "Dragondown Grotto". (Can't say any more, because I don't own the original for comparison.) Oddly enough, the dotted lines marking "Start Area(s) A" on the original copy, while not present on the map included with the adventure, _are_ visible in the encounter diagram on page 29. Hmm....
- *Dragondown Grotto*: No significant differences that I can see. Treed squares bear the small, white "tree" icon in each corner. _KotS_ version appears slightly lighter coloured. Opposite "Forest Cliff Lair". (Can't say any more, because I don't own the original for comparison.)​
As for the two new maps, I'm going to try my hand at ASCII art:
[sblock=Graveyard 21x30 (POTENTIAL SPOILERS!)]Used in encounter "Interlude Three: The Dead Walk", pages 60 and 61.

______________________________          LEGEND:
_..........................___          _   Grass outside of fence
_....h.h..h..h..h.~~~......___          .   Grass inside of fence
_.......h.........~t~.=rrrrrrr          h   Headstone
_...........h.h...~~~==rrrrrrr          ~   Tree branches
_XX=XXX..@@@....h...==rrr..___          t   Tree trunk
_X--#-X..@@@........=rrr.h.___          =   Difficult terrain/rubble
_X--#-X..@@@..XXXX..rrr.h..___          r   Gravel road
_X##--X......r---X.rrrh....___          X   5-foot thick stone wall
_X----XXX...hr---X.rrr.....___          @   Sacred circle
_X##--|<<rrr.rXXXXrrr..h.h.___          -   Stone floor
_X----|<<rrrrr...rrrr......___          #   Wooden coffin
_X##--XXX.rrrrrrrrrr..h....___          |   Stone door in middle of square
_X----X.....rrrrrrr......h.___          <   Stairs (pointing up)
_=--#-X...h.h.rrrr...h.....___
_X--#-X..........rr....h...___
_XXXXXX....h.h..X--X.......___
_......~~~h...h.X--X..h.h..___
_......~t~..h...X--X.h...h.___
_......~~~......XXXX.......___
______________________________

Okay, that took a lot of work.  I really hope I haven't broken any rules, because I don't want any mods to delete this effort.[/sblock][sblock=Temple of Orcus 21x30 (POTENTIAL SPOILERS!)]Used in encounter "Area 19: The Shadow Rift", pages 78, 79, and 80.

-----......AAAAAAAA...........          LEGEND:
-O-O-......AssssssA......rrr..          .   Stone floor
-----............=......trrrt.          -   Elevated stone floor
---O-........@@@@.......vvvvvv          A   Archway
-----..xx....@@@@....xx.>vvvvv          O   5-foot stone pillar
---O-..xxb...@@@@...bxx.>>vvvv          s   Shadowfell rift
-----...bbbb.@@@@..bb...>>>---          r   Rug
---Ot...Obbbb....bbb....>>>-z-          =   Difficult terrain (pile of skulls)
-t---<<<t..bPPPPPPb....t>>>---          t   Torch
-#---<<<....PPPPPP....rr>>>-__          @   Sacred circle
-#r--<<<....PPPPPP....rr>>>-__          x   Iron grate
-#---<<<....PPPPPP....rr>>>-__          b   Stream of blood
-t---<<<t.bbPPPPPPb....t>>>---          P   Pool of blood
---Ot...O.bb......bb....>>>-z-          z   Statue of Orcus
-----...bbb.rrrrrr.bbb..>>>---          #   Altar of bones
---O-..xxb..rrttrr..bxx.>>^^^^          _   60-foot pit
-----..xx..rrtzztrr..xx.>^^^^^          X   5-foot thick stone wall
---O-......rrzzzzrr.....^^^^^^          <^>v   Stairs (pointing up)
-----..X.....zzzz.....X.trrrt.
-O-O-..X.....zzzz.....X..rrr..
-----..Xz............zX.......

Yep, I'm definitely sick of ASCII art now. I think it's time I went to bed.[/sblock]
Preview images* of the four maps originally appearing in the _Fantastic Locations_ series below: (POTENTIAL SPOILERS!)
[sblock=Dragondown Grotto]Used in encounter "A4: Burial Site", pages 30 and 31.






[/sblock][sblock=Forest Cliff Lair]Used in encounters "A2: Kobold Lair, Outside", pages 26 and 27, and "A3: Kobold Lair, Inside", pages 28 and 29.





[/sblock][sblock=King's Road]Used in encounters "On The Road: Kobold Brigands", pages 16 and 17, and "A1: Kobold Ambush", pages 24 and 25.





[/sblock][sblock=Dungeon of Blood]Used in encounter "Area 18: Cathedral of Shadow", pages 76 and 77.





[/sblock]*Note: Taken from http://myminiaturesite.altervista.org/Tiles%20&%20Maps.htm. If these images are indeed copywrited, please feel free to remove them from this post, Mods.

EDIT: Two hours after originally posting, I'm finally done, I think. ...I get like this when I want to be helpful. Anyway, I hope someone finds this post illuminating!


----------



## Propagandroid (May 26, 2008)

doctorhook said:
			
		

> EDIT: Two hours after originally posting, I'm finally done, I think. ...I get like this when I want to be helpful. Anyway, I hope someone finds this post illuminating!




Your two hours were not wasted, sir!

I hope you'll check out my blog tomorrow and join in on the new projects I'm launching. We could use someone as dedicated as you!


----------



## keterys (May 26, 2008)

Yay, ascii maps. Man, where's a 4E Angband clone when you need it...


----------



## doctorhook (May 27, 2008)

Ok, I worked too hard on this not to give this thread a BUMP.... 

(And yes, I am aware that there has since been another thread created, one that doesn't rely on ASCII art. lol)


----------



## Propagandroid (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know that I've begun posting about my Keep on the Shadowfell maps project on The Gamer Dome.

The first part is up, and I'll be adding to it as I finish new sections.


----------

